# Golf grips



## Sandwedge (May 5, 2007)

hi - i just joined this site and was hoping to get some help. i have a set of Ping eye 2's that need new grips. I have never regripped clubs and dont where to begin. Also I live in new york city so if anyone knows the best place to go for gripping that would be helpful as well. but mainly - I would like to know :
whats the difference between the diff types of grips?? brand names that are good to go with ? and how much i shouldpay to have this done!
thanks for any help 
Sw


----------



## 65nlovenit (Dec 8, 2006)

Golf Smith 
http://www.golfsmith.com/ps/

Golf Works http://www.golfworks.com/product.asp_Q_pn_E_RP202203&sid=B013107&eid=RP202203_B013107&eicioi=95632

Nevada Bobs
http://www.nevadabobgolf.com/

OR you can check back in the postings on this site for the procedure for doing it yourself.

Del


----------



## Sandwedge (May 5, 2007)

*grip help*

thanks for the tips on where to get it done. Can anybody here help with what the different types of grips are and why to go with one type over another?


----------



## jump15vc (Jul 30, 2006)

whatever fits your hand, as well as what type of grip you like(cord, non-cord, combo) its mainly personal preference, i like the golf pride new decade blue


----------



## Sandwedge (May 5, 2007)

thanks that helps a little. perhaps I should have been more specific. the grips on my ping eye 2's are the standard issue ones. can you expand on exactly what cord or non cord grips are?? or what you prefer and I why??


----------



## jump15vc (Jul 30, 2006)

cord grips have pieces of cord built in that give you better grip, especially in the rain but the rough texture can tear up your hands if you hit a lot of ball or have sensitive skin. I like the New Decades because the top half is cord and the bottom half isnt. that way i have a glove on the cord part so it doesnt mess with my hands but still provides extra grip.


----------

